
Stop Using Rand(): Random Numbers with C++11 - ivanfon
https://medium.com/@ivanfon/stop-using-rand-random-numbers-with-c-11-3e81faa280b2
======
ivanfon
I’ve been wanting to write some programming articles for a while, so I figure
the best thing to do was start with something simple and share it.

Let me know what you think! I know it’s not the most difficult thing ever, but
I’m hoping I explained it well.

